# My dog keeps opening Deadbolt Lock from inside HELP!!



## ksugrad (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm seeking advice about replacing a lock on my door. My problem is that my dog can now open the door from the inside. The lock is deadbolted, but she bites the latch, flips it to the left to release the dead bolt. The handle underneath the deadbolt does not have a key, its just a door knob. Has anybody had a similiar situation? Shes gotten out twice this week, so I need to put an end to this right now. Any suggestions on door handles/knobs/locks? Thanks in advance


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a Doberman years ago who learned to use the door knob just by watching. I put a slide lock on the outside of the door for when I left the house. 

I too came home one day to be surprised by Tobasco running all over the house and feared he would find a way outside.  Still, be sure it is strong just in case your dog figures out how to jump and push at the door.

EDIT: I forgot to mention about putting it high enough that it too is out of reach. Maybe you should do the same with the dead bolt. Move it out of reach.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

You want a deadbolt that takes a key on BOTH sides... 

Sounds like a smart dog! :wave:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DobermanGuy said:


> You want a deadbolt that takes a key on BOTH sides...


But that can be dangerous if you ever have to get out of the house fast. I'd put the deadbolt up higher, or just a slide lock or hook/eye latch (on both sides, if you're the only person living in the house) if the extra security isn't needed.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

edit: on second thought, if your dog can open a deadbolt they could probably open a barricade too. Next time get a dumber dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

You could always put a chain on the door. Simple fix.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

marsha=whitie said:


> You could always put a chain on the door. Simple fix.


Or you could crate the dog, just a thought.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Or you could crate the dog, just a thought.


My vote goes to crating, it's safer all around.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> My vote goes to crating, it's safer all around.


Personally, I would prefer that if someone was to try and break in my home (or be looking in the window 'thinking about it') that they see a couple of Dobermans looking back at them...

Would not be much good if the dogs were locked in a crate all day. 

Most times - Just seeing a big dog in the home will deter a theif. Unless of course the dog is locked in a crate...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DobermanGuy said:


> Personally, I would prefer that if someone was to try and break in my home (or be looking in the window 'thinking about it') that they see a couple of Dobermans looking back at them...
> 
> Would not be much good if the dogs were locked in a crate all day.
> 
> Most times - Just seeing a big dog in the home will deter a theif. Unless of course the dog is locked in a crate...


Well if you're dobes are opening the door by themselves then the safety of the dogs comes before your 'stuff' which should be insured. My TV, Computer ect are just things, my dogs are family!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Personally, I would prefer that if someone was to try and break in my home (or be looking in the window 'thinking about it') that they see a couple of Dobermans looking back at them...
> 
> Would not be much good if the dogs were locked in a crate all day.
> 
> Most times - Just seeing a big dog in the home will deter a theif. Unless of course the dog is locked in a crate...


Most times just HEARING a deep bark would deter a break-in. Also any "I <3 my Doberman/Dog Breed" or related signage will work. I'm not risking my dog's health (obstruction surgery, etc) simply so that he could look scary to a thief and if I had two dogs, especially littermates, I'd never DREAM of leaving them together unsupervised.

If a crated dog needs to "protect" their home for any reason they will find a way out of the crate; those things arent fool-proof and most dogs are pretty smart. That being said, anybody willing to enter a house after hearing the bark of a large dog and/or seeing signs is probably prepared to take care of the dog(s) in some way.

Back to the original issue.... if my dog could possibly let himself out into the world without any help from me, I would crate him. I cant imagine coming home to find my dog dead on the street because he got out and was hit by a car or simply missing. Not worth it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm kind of thinking that a dog that can open a deadbolt and a doorknob would have no trouble opening a crate. . .but who knows.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Willowy said:


> I'm kind of thinking that a dog that can open a deadbolt and a doorknob would have no trouble opening a crate. . .but who knows.


Depends on the crate. I'd gowith an airline style plastic crate.


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

ok...they make deadbolts that have a normal "thumb-key" that is removable so that when you are home you can have the thumb-key in and when you leave you can have it out so that it is like a duel key lock...best of both worlds...and passes code when you go to sell!!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Another consideration: it's inconvenient or dangerous if your dog can lock you out of the house, too. I know a golden who once locked its owner outside in a snowstorm. She was wearing pj's and was a mile from the nearest house.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> I'm not risking my dog's health (obstruction surgery, etc) simply so that he could look scary to a thief and if I had two dogs, especially littermates, I'd never DREAM of leaving them together unsupervised.
> 
> If a crated dog needs to "protect" their home for any reason they will find a way out of the crate; those things arent fool-proof and most dogs are pretty smart.


I am a big believer in crates but there comes a point where owners should try to housetrain their dogs so they don't need to be stuck in one all the time.

The last time we had a dog 'find a way' out of their crate due to a car accident the Vet stopped counting after 200 stitches. Crates can be more dangerous that you think when a dog is determined to get out and/or scared... 

I already suggested a double cylinder deadbolt for this situation. The key could be hung nearby and the dog is not likely to figure out how to work that...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to give up crating Abbylynn this week because even though she was crate trained ... she wanted out to get to me badly enough that her teeth and her jaw were stuck in the crate door and had bent the crate so badly I thought I was going to have to cut the crate to get her out. I am lucky she was not seriously injured. Not every dog is this way. You just never can tell and it is something to think about. What if I had not been home? This was the third time Abbylynn did this.

I vote for putting a slide lock or chain on the door up high and out of reach of the dog like I did years ago... or put a new lock up high on the door.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's almost as if... crating works for some dogs/people and not for others. :/


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

sassafras said:


> It's almost as if... crating works for some dogs/people and not for others. :/


WTF? Now where did you hear such a crazy idea?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

katielou said:


> WTF? Now where did you hear such a crazy idea?


On the internet.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

sassafras said:


> On the internet.


Its totally BS.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> I am a big believer in crates but there comes a point where owners should try to housetrain their dogs so they don't need to be stuck in one all the time.


How can you be a big believer in crates when you don't seem to understand why they're used? I crate my dogs, but they are perfectly housetrained and I know they would not mess on the floor while I was away. I also don't think they would destroy the house! I crate them for their own safety. I don't want them to hurt themselves leaping on and off furniture, get scratched by one of my cats, or eat something bad -- I have a young niece who visits often and tends to stuff her toys in random places and I don't always notice right away -- and I'd like them to be easy to find if there were to be a fire or anything like that. 

That said, I'm with sassafras. Crates work great for some, and not for others. Maybe the OP's dog wouldn't do well with a crate, but something needs to be done. It's unsafe all around to have a dog that can open the door and escape outside.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

katielou said:


> Its totally BS.


Crap. Because I've read a lot of things on there that seemed really legit.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> How can you be a big believer in crates when you don't seem to understand why they're used? I crate my dogs, but they are perfectly housetrained and I know they would not mess on the floor while I was away. I also don't think they would destroy the house! I crate them for their own safety. I don't want them to hurt themselves leaping on and off furniture, get scratched by one of my cats, or eat something bad -- I have a young niece who visits often and tends to stuff her toys in random places and I don't always notice right away -- and I'd like them to be easy to find if there were to be a fire or anything like that.


I guess your definition of 'housetrained' is different than mine. My dogs are not using my furniture for a springboard when we are out and they are not eating anthing they should not eat. I also have NO need to worry about the cat hurting the dogs here. LOL! She has seen enough Dobermans in her life to learn not to mess with them. 

I am sure that there are many threads on this site that could help anyone that wishes to learn how to transition their dog from being kept in a crate all day to being allowed the freedom to move about in the home...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Where's the website that helps me learn how to continue using the crate?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs aren't using the furniture as a springboard, either.  They're little, and occasionally they will slip and fall backwards when jumping onto the couch or armchair (where they are allowed; they like to look out the window). They have both slightly hurt their legs a bit before, and I don't want to risk injury when I'm not home. And it's not like they're running around chewing everything up, but when my niece stuffs a foam stress ball into the cat tree and Casper finds it, that thing (which looks and smells like a dog toy, but is far more dangerous) is fair game. 

There's nothing wrong with crating. I'm sure your dobermans and my papillon and AKK spend the majority of their days doing the same thing -- sleeping. So what if mine sleep in a crate for a few hours in the morning and a few in the afternoon? They're out plenty.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> I guess your definition of 'housetrained' is different than mine. My dogs are not using my furniture for a springboard when we are out and they are not eating anthing they should not eat. I also have NO need to worry about the cat hurting the dogs here. LOL! She has seen enough Dobermans in her life to learn not to mess with them.
> 
> I am sure that there are many threads on this site that could help anyone that wishes to learn how to transition their dog from being kept in a crate all day to being allowed the freedom to move about in the home...


But what about the day your littermates/"siblings" get into a tiff and no longer love each other. Since I work at boarding facility I've seen/heard of it far to many times. No, its not something that's gauranteed to happen but it does happen and can be deadly, especially if it happens while you're not home to stop it. Is protrcting your stuff more important than the lives of your dogs?

Nobody is saying to crate your dog for 10+ hours a day (if they're constantly alone that long the dog should either go to daycare or have someone like a dog walker come midday) but if all your dog is going to do is sleep all day than why not in a crate? Why not keep the crate famaliar and normal so that if something happens to you or the dog and the dog needs to be crated for any reason (vet, travel, etc) it isnt a big deal? What if one day there is a mouse or something in the house and the dog tears the place up trying to get it? I just dont see a legitimate reason to not crate. Sure, maybe rarely it wont work for a dog, but if you're patient and persistent almost any dog can learn to be fine and perhaps enjoy a crate.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> But what about the day your littermates/"siblings" get into a tiff and no longer love eachother. I've seen/heard of it far to many times since i work at a boarding facility. No, thats not gauranteed to happen but it does happen and can be deadly, especially if it happens while you're not home to stop it. Is protrcting your stuff more important than the lives of your dogs?


I have never worked at a boarding facility so I have no idea how the dogs are kept or how training is done there. 

My 'siblings' turned out as normal as any dog would be in a multi-dog household. As they grew up together they helped each other learn things like bite inhibition. They are able to 'play' without hurting each other... They have also managed to work out their own 'order' as far as who is the dominant dog or not. Easy to tell by noticing who always goes out the door first on a multi-dog pottybreak. 

Many times owners with multiple dogs will make things worse if they intefere in small squabbles that help determine the pack structure. An owner can easily create instability and aggression between two normal dogs by interfering with the social order. When you show the dogs that you reinforce the same social hierarchy they do, there tends to be less friction and things do not escalate.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> I have never worked at a boarding facility so I have no idea how the dogs are kept or how training is done there.


It has nothing to do with how dogs are kept (or trained) at the facility. It's about the "siblings" who come all the time (or at least often enough for employees to remember them) and then one day only one of them comes in OR they come in but have to be kept separately because a fight broke out and they are now ridiculously aggressive towards each other. This is not the type of fight that two dogs can "just work out," it's the type of fight that will end in death. It's always sudden too, I've heard it all to many times from even the best of owners and it's always something like... "I don't know what happened, they've always loved each other and have played great with each other but now it seems like they each want the other one dead." Sure, the dogs were normal but something snapped and changed. As I said, this is not something guaranteed to happen but it does happen often, so why risk it just to protect your stuff and/or allow dogs to free roam the house (even though they're probably sleeping 99% of the time anyways).

What it all comes down to, in my mind, is why not do what is safest for your dog(s) when the safest option is available to you?


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> It has nothing to do with how dogs are kept (or trained) at the facility.


Do you raise multiple dogs in the same home? Better yet, Do you raise multiple dogs of the same sex and/or breed in your home?

I know several Doberman rescue people that have had no serious issues providing a safe home for MANY dogs at the same time. It has a lot to do with how the dogs are kept and trained in my opinion.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> It has a lot to do with how the dogs are kept and trained in my opinion.


Some of it, yea, but it has a lot to do with individual dogs' personalities and sometimes, just dumb luck. In my opinion.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Some of it, yea, but it has a lot to do with individual dogs' personalities and sometimes, just dumb luck. In my opinion.


Some dogs can be evil. 










When those dogs come along - The owner has to work harder to make sure that the dog is safe AND follows the house rules... It CAN be done. :wave:


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

sassafras said:


> Some of it, yea, but *it has a lot to do with individual dogs' personalities and sometimes, just dumb luck*. In my opinion.


This.



DobermanGuy said:


> Do you raise multiple dogs in the same home? Better yet, Do you raise multiple dogs of the same sex and/or breed in your home?
> 
> I know several Doberman rescue people that have had no serious issues providing a safe home for MANY dogs at the same time. It has a lot to do with how the dogs are kept and trained in my opinion.


I do not currently raise multiple dogs in the same household but that does not mean that I do't know what I'm talking about. When I do have multiple dogs they will be crated separately while I cannot supervise them regardless of their gender and breed. My dog's safety is more important to me than a freedom that could get them hurt, or killed. As long as I can (and I do) provide ample exercise, training, and personal time to my dogs I have NO problem with them being crated.

I also know may people with multiple dog households, some have foster dogs too. Many of these people are doberman people (my breeder and a few other reputable breeders included) but some are not and almost all of them crate their dogs separately while they cannot be supervised. Why? Because it's safest.

Since you're a doberman guy I"m sure you know about the male-male aggression issue that runs in the breed. I know people who have kept two males together for all of their lives and have never had a problem, that doesn't mean that the aggression will never happen or doesn't exist, it just means that they've been LUCKY. My reasoning still stands, why tempt fate?


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

PatchworkRobot said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not currently raise multiple dogs in the same household but that does not mean that I do't know what I'm talking about.


Have you ever raised multiple dogs in the same household? 

Same rules apply when you have littermates...


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Have you ever raised multiple dogs in the same household?
> 
> Same rules apply when you have littermates...


No they don't, otherwise there wouldn't be terms in the dog world like Littermate Syndrome and Sibling Rivalry.
Sibling Dogs: The Worst of Both Worlds

Again it all comes down to the dogs' personalities and dumb luck, why risk it?

Also, cute picture.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Well ... it's illegal to crate dogs for more than a couple of hours in Sweden ... I know numerous people who has several dogs in the same household, one close friend has one rottie left ... and often takes care of two (sometimes three) more. In other words, those dogs only lives together sometimes. There are no crates, no one is fixed, and if one (or two) are in heat they get their own rooms. This is the norm there, it works great ... it's so difficult for me to understand why it's so hard to do here?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

hast said:


> Well ... it's illegal to crate dogs for more than a couple of hours in Sweden ... I know numerous people who has several dogs in the same household, one close friend has one rottie left ... and often takes care of two (sometimes three) more. In other words, those dogs only lives together sometimes. There are no crates, no one is fixed, and if one (or two) are in heat they get their own rooms. This is the norm there, it works great ... it's so difficult for me to understand why it's so hard to do here?


Actually individual doggy rooms is a great option, don't know why I didn't mention it. I don't know what the legal maximum period of time for crating is in Sweden (I've never heard of that) but I'm pretty sure I agree with it. I knew somebody who got a puppy on a whim ad was completely unprepared for it. The poor guy was crated for at least 22 hours a day, it was horrible! I'm not here saying that you should crate your dog all day long, I don't even do that. My boy is crated at night and if he needs to be crated for longer than 5 hours I make sure that his free time that day has him doing something very active or I have somebody come to check on him and let him out for a little bit. Actually, at one point I said that if your dog had to be crated for a long period of time you should instead take them to a daycare of have somebody (be it yourself or a dog walker) come at least once a day to let them out. This has turned into the risks of leaving multiple dogs alone as it's something I've experienced through friends and something I feel very strongly about. However, when it comes to the original issue, what I am saying is that if your dog can open your front door (or back) and let him/herself out of the house then crating is a safe option to consider.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Having them in individual rooms is totally a great idea. I just don't have 3 separate rooms, one for each of my dogs. Especially now that I'm currently with my in-laws in between houses after our move. And I'm not trying to leave them alone and free together when one of them has some mild SA issues and can therefore be destructive, one of them is a recovering resource guarder, and the last is relatively new in my house and also has shown some RGer tendencies. It just makes no sense. So before I go out (only a few hours at a time, mind you, otherwise someone lets them out during a long stretch), they are thoroughly exercised and tired anyway. It means that some days I have to take them for a walk at 4:30am when I have work early. But that's what I chose to do when I got dogs. To take care of their needs. Keeping them safe is one of those needs. So they are in crates with chewys when I am gone. And I come home to happy pups.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DobermanGuy said:


> Do you raise multiple dogs in the same home? Better yet, Do you raise multiple dogs of the same sex and/or breed in your home?
> 
> I know several Doberman rescue people that have had no serious issues providing a safe home for MANY dogs at the same time. It has a lot to do with how the dogs are kept and trained in my opinion.


 
I HAVE, my mother raised Dobermans for 30 years, we've had littermates AND multple dogs of the same gender. I learned VERY young how to rotate dogs to prevent fights/accidental breedings as well as how to whelp, hand raise and socialise pups. I can tell you that my mother would NEVER have sold littermates to ANYONE nor would she have reccomended same sex households without knowing the person was aware of the protocols that needed to be taken to prevent fights and if needed how to safely break them up. 

Oh and my dogs are crate trained, though they certainly are never left in a crate for 10 hours. They have to crate trained because right now we're living in Corporate housing and twice a week the staff come in to clean/replace towels and linens, for the safety of the staff and my dogs they are crated as required on those days (if I'm home I take them out instead). 

That said once again this isn't about multi dog households, it's about the safety of the OP's dog and keeping that dog from getting out of the house. A crate is one POSSIBLE answer to that question, of course it's not the end all and it's not for every dog but it MIGHT work for this one. Ridiculing the idea just becasue it might not suit YOU is preposterous


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Some of it, yea, but it has a lot to do with individual dogs' personalities and sometimes, just dumb luck. In my opinion.


This, this and this.

I crate and rotate at my house to prevent dead dogs. Plain and simple. I have three bitches, one of whom decided she no longer like other bitches at sexual maturity. I thank doG that my dogs are crate trained or I would have a much larger issue on my hands.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Willowy said:


> But that can be dangerous if you ever have to get out of the house fast. I'd put the deadbolt up higher, or just a slide lock or hook/eye latch (on both sides, if you're the only person living in the house) if the extra security isn't needed.


Install a second deadbolt that is keyed on both sides. Only lock it when you are out of the house.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

In Europe the laws are much more geared towards a 'humane' pet care, and especially in Sweden. It is actually against the law to keep a dog in a crate in your home. You can use crates at shows and MUST have a crate or seatbelt in a vehicle. It is against the law to leave a dog alone for more than 6 hours ... if you're off at work 8+ hours you have to either have a pet sitter or come home for a lunch potty break ... even if you have a doggy door. E-collars and prong collars are illegal and the line for abuse are much closer than here. Like it usually is, there are some things that are a bit over the top and others that I think are spot on.

Now, my friend with the rotties ... She has an unfixed female and is "day care" to another ... and is "extra home" to an unfixed male a couple of days a week ... and sometimes takes in one more intact female. If any of the females are in heat when the male is there the female is tucked away in her own room ... and my friend makes a point of spending time with them all.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You know, just because someone crates their dog, it doesn't mean the dog is crated "all day" or, if it is, that they don't also make arrangements for the dog to be let out/walked during the day. Squash is usually crated for 4-6 hours max and on my longest day I go home at lunch to walk him so he's out for at least an hour. Crating is not crating is not crating. Sure, some people misuse them, but they can be used responsibly. I find the idea that they are inherently inhumane kind of laughable, honestly. Can they be used in an inhumane manner? Sure. So can leashes. So can hands. So can pretty much anything.



upendi'smommy said:


> I crate and rotate at my house to prevent dead dogs. Plain and simple. I have three bitches, one of whom decided she no longer like other bitches at sexual maturity. I thank doG that my dogs are crate trained or I would have a much larger issue on my hands.


My first "pack" of dogs was 3 (spayed, but still) bitches. I always left them loose together and never had a problem. This was back in the day when I was blissfully ignorant and didn't know about bitch fights. In no way do I think the fact that I had no problems had anything to do with me or my superior dog handling/training skills. I think I was just extremely lucky to have had 3 bitches with temperaments suited for that situation. I probably wouldn't do that again.

Now, I've had a single bad fight between my two males last summer. The details are long and boring, but we've been working hard on reintroducing them when they are supervised and they are fine, but they will never again be left alone loose together. Their size difference and Pip's refusal to back down could leave me with two badly injured or one dead dog. Not worth it. Squash is a tornado of destruction so he is still crated for the moment anyway, but our first floor is split into two halves by hardware mounted baby gates - Pip in one half, Maisy in the other half, and Squash in a crate in Maisy's half.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, and if my dog could unlock doors, he'd be crated. Yea. No question.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Nowhere did I state my feelings on crates as humane or inhumane so there's no need to be so defensive towards me ... I just explained the laws in Sweden and how it works there and in Europe. My rottie is crate trained ... but since she's never into anything she's not supposed to be into she doesn't need to be crated.

My son's dobie bitch and my rottie bitch are together sometimes, but can never be trusted to be left together alone. Then they are left in different rooms. My rottie thinks she's a "hot shot" and wants to police other dogs (and animals like cats and horses too) and keep them in line. My son's dobie won't back down so either my son or I have to be there to remind them that they don't have a choice in the matter. We are in charge and they are to just accept that. 
They work very well together considering that we didn't help them to a good start together (we'll know better with next dogs) we let my rottie be a little bullie to the dobie before we realized what was going on. There has been two small skirmishes we have broken up and worked through. They are both very clear of what is expected of them and if they could be together more often and for longer times I'm sure it would be better. As it is they can't play until after several days and then very, very carefully. They both stop play and running together before they've really started the first few days than work up to more and more natural companionships ... but still are extremely careful not to push each other. It's enough for us to shake our heads and say ah-ah to get them to stop.

My friend with the rotties ... My girl have played with her rottie bitch (neither was fixed at the time) both about 3 years old and they played and played and played ... Mandy is, unfortunately for her, very vocal and growl loudly ... which turns most dogs off from playing with her, except other rotties.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

hast said:


> Nowhere did I state my feelings on crates as humane or inhumane so there's no need to be so defensive towards me ... I just explained the laws in Sweden and how it works there and in Europe.


I'm not feeling particularly defensive towards you, but just find the idea of a "humane" law against crating laughable and happened to post after you.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

It's all good then ... even if I agree with the Swedish laws ... crating a dog for 8+ hrs every day doesn't feel very humane to me.


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

What a SMART dog zowee


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> I HAVE, my mother raised Dobermans for 30 years, we've had littermates AND multple dogs of the same gender. I learned VERY young how to rotate dogs to prevent fights/accidental breedings as well as how to whelp, hand raise and socialise pups. I can tell you that my mother would NEVER have sold littermates to ANYONE nor would she have reccomended same sex households without knowing the person was aware of the protocols that needed to be taken to prevent fights and if needed how to safely break them up.


You sound like the sort of person that I could trust to care for my dogs properly if I had to go out of town and they could not come with me...

You live too far away though so you are out of luck. LOL! :wave:


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> edit: on second thought, if your dog can open a deadbolt they could probably open a barricade too. Next time get a dumber dog.


I'd get the dog a job at local locksmith, he likes to fool with locks, sounds like a fine career choice.


----------

